# Catching Shrimp?



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Has anyone had luck catching shrimp in Choctaw Bay? What season are they in the bays? Always wanted to try it, but I've only ever seen one or two..


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Cant speak for choctaw specifically but in escambia it is late july/august when we get the white shrimp run.


----------

